
Microsoft's robot editor confuses mixed-race Little Mix singers - boffinism
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/09/microsofts-robot-journalist-confused-by-mixed-race-little-mix-singers
======
dynamite-ready
Thank God this was merely a mistake in an entertainment article editor
program, and not, can you imagine, an application tasked with identifying
suspects in a criminal investigation...

This is a somewhat innocuous example of the kind of thing that people fear,
when we speak of replacing human functions (also know as 'Jobs'), with AI
agents.

Makes me wonder about how the medical industry is coping with the lurch
towards automated systems. Especially in the field of pathology.

